# DVD color problem



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I pop'd in a disk today & bam, the picture is almost like a black & white movie + a slight green tint to skin tones. Any idea what could be the cause.

It's a Yamaha DVD-S796 connected by a Monster Fiber Optic Cable to my AVR for audio & Monster Component Video Cables to the Component Video Inputs on my TV.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

One of your component cables came loose or is broken, likely red.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that will be an easy fix...lifetime warranty's are great. I bought these cables from Sound Advice years ago...out of business now. Do you think any dealer that sells Monster swap the cable for me?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Maybe. Is it a lifetime warranty from Monster? Did you verify a broken cable and not just loose?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I will before I pull them off, seems unlikely though. I haven't moved my setup in about 5 years. Do you think it could just come loose by itself?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You need to test to see what is going on. You certainly could have a problem in a component of the system other than the cables but they are the most likely. Often with MC the connectors fit so tight that they may not have ever been inserted all the way, or they can break the connectors in a component because they are so tight. Usually they are well build and do not break themselves, but I have seen some that were just defective.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the response, I reached behind the player and pushed in on one of the connectors & it was in fact loose. It feels tight so I don't think it's broken...must have a ghost "in-da-house." Put in a DVD & the color is perfect. Now on to less important honey dooos:rolleyesno:!


----------

